# Thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam có sức hấp dẫn riêng đối với nhiều nhà đầu tư



## hoavndirect (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bên cạnh các kênh đầu tư hấp dẫn khác, thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam đang trong thời kỳ bùng nổ. Bất chấp những rủi ro liên tục được cảnh báo, thị trường này vẫn cho thấy tiềm năng phát triển rộng mở. Vậy vì sao trái phiếu ngày càng thu hút cả người phát hành và người mua như vậy? Cùng tìm hiểu trong nội dung bài viết dưới đây.
Lý do thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam hấp dẫn với cả người phát hành và người mua​Từ khi thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam bắt đầu phát triển, các chuyên gia liên tục đưa ra các cảnh báo về rủi ro không có khả năng trả lãi định kỹ hay nợ gốc, phá sản... Tuy nhiên, chỉ sau một thời gian lặng bóng, thị trường trái phiếu doanh nghiệp đã bùng nổ trở lại trong bối cảnh dịch Covid bùng phát. 

Cùng với sự tham gia tích cực từ các tổ chức trung gian mua bán trái phiếu, cả doanh nghiệp phát hành trái phiếu và nhà đầu tư cá nhân đều đặt kỳ vọng lớn vào kênh đầu tư này. Kéo theo lượng tiền từ người đầu tạo tài khoản chứng khoán để tham gia rất nhiều.  Đây có thể coi là một chu trình khép kín mang lại lợi ích cho cả hai phía.


Ở vị thế người bán là các doanh nghiệp phát hành trong thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam, dù lãi suất vay đang có xu hướng giảm nhờ mục tiêu hỗ trợ kinh tế của Nhà nước, nhưng việc tiếp cận nguồn vốn này lại trở nên khó khăn hơn. Trong bối cảnh kinh tế chưa ổn định, các điều kiện tín dụng được thắt chặt và ngân hàng cũng hạn chế việc cho vay trung và dài hạn trong khi các hoạt động sản xuất luôn cần nguồn vốn dài hạn. Chưa kể đến việc nhiều loại hình kinh doanh như bất động sản ngày càng bị hạn chế trong việc vay vốn ngân hàng. Vì vậy, việc các doanh nghiệp tăng cường phát hành trái phiếu để huy động vốn kinh doanh và phát triển là một phương án tốt.

Ở vị thế người mua, đứng trước các dự báo về mặt bằng lãi suất gửi sẽ còn tiếp tục duy trì ở mức thấp để hỗ trợ kinh tế phục hồi, rõ ràng gửi tiết kiệm đã không còn là hình thức đầu tư thông minh. Các kênh đầu tư truyền thống như bất động sản cũng chịu sự ảnh hưởng bởi tình hình dịch bệnh và giãn cách. Những thức tế này đang đẩy dòng tiền dịch chuyển sang các kênh đầu tư khác hấp dẫn và hiệu quả hơn, trong đó có trái phiếu. Dù có những rủi ro nhất định, nhưng trái phiếu được đánh giá là ổn định và có khả năng sinh lời đáng đầu tư. Bên cạnh lãi suất huy động cao, hành lang pháp lý cho trái phieus doanh nghiệp ngày càng thông thoáng, minh bạch hơn, giúp giảm thiểu các rủi ro cho nhà đầu tư.

Việc thắt chặt các quy định pháp lý và quản lý giám sát hoạt động phát hành của Nhà nước đã phần nào giảm thiểu những rủi ro của thị trường trái phiếu Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó là những ưu điểm như lãi suất cao và ổn định đã thu hút đông đảo nhà đầu tư đổ tiền vào thị trường đầy tiềm năng này.


----------

